# Тяжесть в груди и учащенное сердцебиение



## kepamuk (14 Июл 2018)

Добрый день. Мне 28 лет, не курю, раньше курил бросил осенью, только пью пиво. У меня в основном домашний образ жизни, я никуда не выхожу, работаю дома каждый день, иногда хожу в зал и магазин.

Началось все внезапно, два месяца назад, сидел работал и вдруг началась тяжесть в грудной клетке в области сердца. В то время я пил много кофе и за день до этого съел много сладкого. Я надеялся что пройдет все само, но никак не проходило, вызвал неотложку, они поставили диагноз "Вегето сосудистая дистония" и сказали мне идти в поликлинику проверятся. 

Плюс через какаое то время у меня начались проблемы в личной жизни и в этот момент у меня началось усиленное сердцебиение которое тоже не проходит.
Я пошел в поликлинику сдал все анализы (кровь, мочу, экг, узи, флюшку) и терапевт никаких осложнений у меня внутри не нашла, отправила меня в неврологу и эндокринологу. Невролог сказал что это у меня из за такого образа жизни, что я мало гуляю и у меня это нервное, выписал мне следующие лекарства: Фенебут, Глицин, Дормиплант, Артизан. Я их пропил уже наполовину курса и никаких улучшений не наблюдаю. К эндокринологу пойду только через 2 недели. Еще хочу пойти платно к кардиологу, не знаю почему меня терапевт не направила к нему, уже невозможно сидеть и работать с постоянной тяжестью у сердца и таким сердцебиеним, не знаю что делать. Нашел похожую тему про тахикардию, где девушка тоже пошла проверятся ей говорят что она здорова и т д точно как у меня, но там ей не помогли.

Скажите пожалуйста что со мной и как это лечить ? Я боюсь что меня врятли вылечат в нашей поликлинике, спасибо !


----------



## La murr (14 Июл 2018)

@kepamuk, Станислав, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (14 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> Невролог сказал что это у меня из за такого образа жизни, что я мало гуляю


Гулять не пробовали?


kepamuk написал(а):


> не курю, раньше курил бросил осенью, только пью пиво. У меня в основном домашний образ жизни, я никуда не выхожу, работаю дома каждый день, иногда хожу в зал и магазин.





kepamuk написал(а):


> В то время я пил много кофе и за день до этого съел много сладкого


В вашем сообщении есть признаки нездорового образа жизни. Что-то надо менять. Хорошо, что бросили курить. Пиво с кофе надо разграничить. Кофе с утра, пиво вечером. И в меру. Много сладкого тоже вредно. Ну, и прогулки на свежем воздухе каждый день.


kepamuk написал(а):


> уже невозможно сидеть и работать с постоянной тяжестью у сердца и таким сердцебиеним,


Сходите к врачу. Попросите бета-блокаторы назначить от сердцебиения (типа бисопролол).

Если тахикардия, обязательно надо сдать кровь на гормоны щитовидной железы.


----------



## Тт (14 Июл 2018)

@kepamuk, попросите конечно направление к кардиологу или платно посетите (только предварительно узнайте какой врач грамотный, а то и время и деньги просто потратите). В поликлинике очень любят говорить молодым, что они не больны, а просто понервничали, а старым, что все их болячки от старости и ничего с этим поделать нельзя( А прогулки и движение это очень хорошо, по себе замечаю. Можно собаку завести, тогда точно придется несколько раз выходить)


----------



## kepamuk (14 Июл 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Гулять не пробовали?


у меня очень одинокий образ жизни мне гулять не с кем, а одному вообще не по кайфу=\


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> В вашем сообщении есть признаки нездорового образа жизни. Что-то надо менять. Хорошо, что бросили курить. Пиво с кофе надо разграничить. Кофе с утра, пиво вечером. И в меру. Много сладкого тоже вредно. Ну, и прогулки на свежем воздухе каждый день.


Я абсолютно перестал пить чай и кофе, сладкое тоже почти не ем, иногда пиво пью что бы расслабится, это все, стараюсь ничего такого не есть, надеюсь что вылечусь но пока никак ((


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Если тахикардия, обязательно надо сдать кровь на гормоны щитовидной железы.


я сдавал кровь из вены, я не знаю на гармоны это или нет, но сказал что все нормально


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Июл 2018)

Вам желательно обратиться к врачу - психотерапевту или психоневрологу.


----------



## kepamuk (15 Июл 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Вам желательно обратиться к врачу - психотерапевту или психоневрологу.


Хорошо обращусь, я вот не знаю почему меня терапевт только к неврологу и эндокринологу отправила.


----------



## AleksSeich (15 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> ...я вот не знаю почему меня терапевт только к неврологу и эндокринологу отправила.


Потому что терапевт должен исключить органическую паталогию в первую очередь, а уж потом психотерапевт.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> Хорошо обращусь, я вот не знаю почему меня терапевт только к неврологу и эндокринологу отправила.


Что мешает самостоятельно обратиться?


----------



## kepamuk (15 Июл 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Что мешает самостоятельно обратиться?


Хорошо обращусь, я просто не особо опытный по походам в поликлиники, у меня ничего никогда не болело, максимум заболею, фервекса напьюсь и все норм, и то редко. А тут прям какая то беда, попробую !


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (15 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> иногда хожу в зал


В какой зал вы ходите и что там делаете?


----------



## kepamuk (15 Июл 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> В какой зал вы ходите и что там делаете?


Тренажерный, хожу по дорожке, растягиваюсь, качачаюсь, но сейчас с намного меньшим весом чем раньше, стараюсь не напрягаться, даже в сауну перестал ходить, раньше мог по 10 мин сидеть, щас 1 мин и сердце так стучит не выдерживает.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (15 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> я сдавал кровь из вены, я не знаю на гармоны это или нет,


Вряд ли на гормоны. Поскольку


kepamuk написал(а):


> К эндокринологу пойду только через 2 недели


Сдайте заранее анализы на гормоны щитовидки (ТТГ,Т3,Т4,антитела)


kepamuk написал(а):


> качаюсь...


Пока сделайте перерыв.


----------



## Тт (15 Июл 2018)

@kepamuk, заранее я бы Вам ничего не рекомендовала сдавать. Сдавайте только то, что скажет врач (и даст направление), поскольку там нюансов много, начиная с того, что бывают Т3 и Т3 св. И т.д. дабы не тратить деньги и время.


----------



## kepamuk (15 Июл 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Пока сделайте перерыв.


Это уже длится два месяца какой перерыв, я тогда вообще никуда выходить не буду


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (15 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> Это уже длится два месяца какой перерыв, я тогда вообще никуда выходить не буду


Я имел в виду перерыв в качании мышц.


kepamuk написал(а):


> хожу по дорожке, растягиваюсь,


А это пожалуйста.


----------



## kepamuk (15 Июл 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Я имел в виду перерыв в качании мышц.
> 
> А это пожалуйста.


ааа ок, но я там и так вес очень маленький беру, да и хожу не так часто


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

Сегодня был у платного кардиолога, измерил давление, сказал повышенное, 150 на сколько то, проверил дыхание, сделал кардиограмму, в пятый раз за последние 2 месяца мне её делают, в итоге прописал мне пить фенибут который я уже пил, но увеличить дозу до 2-3 в день, закупился им щас буду пить, плюс мерить давление каждый день в течении недели, и сказал заносить показания и потом через неделю к нему опять прийти. Пришел домой проверил давление два раза первый раз 125, второй 133, то есть все норм. Щас хочу записаться к психотерапевту и еще пойду в субботу к другому платному кардиологу посмотрим что скажет, хз как мне вылечится


----------



## Тт (17 Июл 2018)

Может Вам послушать альтернативное мнение другого кардиолога. Только повторюсь, выбирайте по отзывам. Может другой кардиолог назначит более обширное обследование чем ЭКГ. Например УЗИ сердца, ЭКГ+холтер и т.д. А давление у врача могло повыситься от того что Вы нервничали.


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

@Тт, да скорее всего так и было, просто нервничал, я все анализы уже сдал и у меня внутри все нормально я вообще не понимаю как мне вылечиться ((
афигеть щас посмотрел сколько психотерапевт стоит и думаю что врятли пойду (


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> Сегодня был у платного кардиолога, измерил давление, сказал повышенное, 150 на сколько то, проверил дыхание, сделал кардиограмму,


А пульс какой? У вас же жалобы на тахикардию?


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> А пульс какой? У вас же жалобы на тахикардию?


Вот прям щас померил давление 113 64, пульс 69. У меня жалобы на тяжесть в груди, какая то постоянная боль, и я думал раньше что учищенное, но вроде сейчас понял что сильное сердцебиение, то есть у меня от стука сердца аж живот трясется

хотя я щас выпил фенибут, может поэтому у меня все так понизилось


----------



## Тт (17 Июл 2018)

@kepamuk,  Вы еще далеко не все внутри посмотрели. У эндокринолога не были. Ищите. Главное грамотного врача найти, который будет со всем этим помогать, а не выписывать бесконечно успокоительные. На мой взгляд нужно исключать заболевания, а не только ссылаться на психологический фактор. Хотя я не раз и на форуме и в жизни слышала про исцеления с помощью психотерапевтов. А сколько психотерапевт стоит если не секрет?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> Вот прям щас померил давление 113 64, пульс 69. У меня жалобы на тяжесть в груди, какая то постоянная боль, и я думал раньше что учищенное, но вроде сейчас понял что сильное сердцебиение, то есть у меня от стука сердца аж живот трясется


сходите к терапевту и пожалуйтесь) а так, там же брюшная артерия, если вы еще и стройненький, то и будет трястись ) у всех так ,у меня тоже


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> сходите к терапевту и пожалуйтесь) а так, там же брюшная артерия, если вы еще и стройненький, то и будет трястись ) у всех так ,у меня тоже


я уже к теравету ходил месяц назад, сдал все анализы и т д, раньше так не тряслось, началось после проблем в личной жизни такое сильное сердцебиение


Тт написал(а):


> @kepamuk,  Вы еще далеко не все внутри посмотрели. У эндокринолога не были. Ищите. Главное грамотного врача найти, который будет со всем этим помогать, а не выписывать бесконечно успокоительные. На мой взгляд нужно исключать заболевания, а не только ссылаться на психологический фактор. Хотя я не раз и на форуме и в жизни слышала про исцеления с помощью психотерапевтов. А сколько психотерапевт стоит если не секрет?


да вот посмотрел 5000 руб, я такое оплачивать не хочу, к ним же не один раз ходить надо, мне просто не верится что от простого разговора может что то изменится внутри


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> я уже к теравету ходил месяц назад, сдал все анализы и т д, раньше так не тряслось, началось после проблем в личной жизни такое сильное сердцебиение


у кардиолога-то были?) он послушает сердечко, снимает кардиограмму\, узи, если патологий не обнаружит, анализы еще сдать может направить )эндокринолога пройти на гормоны) если все ок, значит невроз) а проблемы в личной жизни надо решать и не тянут ьс ними


kepamuk написал(а):


> да вот посмотрел 5000 руб, я такое оплачивать не хочу, к ним же не один раз ходить надо, мне просто не верится что от простого разговора может что то изменится внутри


посмотрите бесплатный канал Алексея Красикова на ютубе) помогает осознать проблемы и решить их, особенно там есть видео о проблемах в личной жизни, поищите. От разговора не изменится, а от грамотного разбора ситуации изменится. У меня поменялось все в мировосприятии после просмотра его канала, решились все проблемы психологические. Но я работала над этим и работаю до сих пор) совершенствуйтесь, если это невроз,то вам повезло, вынесете уроки, многое осознаете, а-то некоторые живут всю жизнь слепцами...


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> у кардиолога-то были?) он послушает сердечко, снимает кардиограмму\, узи, если патологий не обнаружит, анализы еще сдать может направить )эндокринолога пройти на гормоны) если все ок, значит невроз) а проблемы в личной жизни надо решать и не тянут ьс ними


дак вот только щас от платного кардиолога пришел, я же написал он мне сказал фенебут пить и давление мерить, кардиограму уже 5 раз мне делали за последние 2 месяца все нормально, никаких патологий все внутри у меня нормально, а если невозможно проблемы в личной жизни решать то что ?


----------



## Тт (17 Июл 2018)

@kepamuk, это и вправду дорого! Из какого Вы города? Может все же есть подешевле. Кстати через скайп некоторые психотерапевты оказывают услуги! А от беседы может многое поменяться внутри. Не Вы первый не Вы последний. И заведите собаку!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> дак вот только щас от платного кардиолога пришел, я же написал он мне сказал фенебут пить и давление мерить, кардиограму уже 5 раз мне делали за последние 2 месяца все нормально, никаких патологий все внутри у меня нормально, а если невозможно проблемы в личной жизни решать то что ?


Кому вы врете, мне?!))) Пффф, не получится. Нет нерешаемых в личной жизни проблем, есть нежелание их решать и жуткая зависимость, что у вас там произошло? Девушка приковала наручниками к батарее? Так вам и надо!

можете еще сходить к гастроэнтерологу) от нервов там много бювает проблемок, если слишком вас беспокоит это все, кишечник, желудочек, брюшко вам посмотрит) Если что-то там у вас трясется


----------



## Тт (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> дак вот только щас от платного кардиолога пришел, я же написал он мне сказал фенебут пить и давление мерить, кардиограму уже 5 раз мне делали за последние 2 месяца все нормально, никаких патологий все внутри у меня нормально, а если невозможно проблемы в личной жизни решать то что ?


Помимо кардиограммы есть еще куча кардиологических обследований. И я и @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, уже писали про УЗИ сердца, холтер+ ЭКГ (это суточное измерение давления и кардиограммы), гормоны и т.д. и т.п. Вам возможно попался не самый лучший кардиолог.


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> @kepamuk, это и вправду дорого! Из какого Вы города? Может все же есть подешевле. Кстати через скайп некоторые психотерапевты оказывают услуги! А от беседы может многое поменяться внутри. Не Вы первый не Вы последний. И заведите собаку!


из Санкт-Петербурга, я просто не верю что поговорив по скайпу можно решить реальную боль внутри


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Кому вы врете, мне?!))) Пффф, не получится. Нет нерешаемых в личной жизни проблем, есть нежелание их решать и жуткая зависимость, что у вас там произошло? Девушка приковала наручниками к батарее? Так вам и надо!


это легко говорить тем у кого нет в жизни проблем


----------



## Тт (17 Июл 2018)

@kepamuk, почитайте соседние темы.


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> Помимо кардиограммы есть еще куча кардиологических обследований. И я и @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, уже писали про УЗИ сердца, холтер+ ЭКГ (это суточное измерение давления и кардиограммы), гормоны и т.д. и т.п. Вам возможно попался не самый лучший кардиолог.


я узи сердца и все это делал, кроме гармонов правда вроде, пойду к энокринологу думаю он скажет, к кардиологу другому пойду еще в субботу


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> это легко говорить тем у кого нет в жизни проблем


посмотрите канал Красикова на ютубе, хватит поднывать нам тут, вы мужчина или вы кто? Насчет узи, если не отправил кардиолог, в принципе, 50 на50) они же прослушивают шумы и так, раньше вообще узи не было. Тахикардия от нервов лично у меня проходила4 месяца, но я решала проблемы, а не ныла) ну и ныла тоже, чуток, но вы просто невыносимый! У всех проблемы есть, бросила девушка- сделали вывод, живем дальше, девушек полно! Красиков вам в помощь, дерзайте! Мы не любим нытиков! Пока не пересмотрите себя и свои проблемы, они у вас так и будут


----------



## Тт (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> я узи сердца и все это делал, кроме гармонов правда вроде, пойду к энокринологу думаю он скажет, к кардиологу другому пойду еще в субботу


Когда это Вы делали? Вы не писали про это. Кто Вас направлял?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> я узи сердца и все это делал, кроме гармонов правда вроде, пойду к энокринологу думаю он скажет, к кардиологу другому пойду еще в субботу


если вы все делали и узи и кардиограмму, сколько можно уже мучить кардиологов?) угомонитесь


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> Когда это Вы делали? Вы не писали про это. Кто Вас направлял?


Терапевт, сделал узи сердца, он исключил все патологии


----------



## Тт (17 Июл 2018)

Терапевт молодец!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> Терапевт, сделал узи сердца, он исключил все патологии


пивко бросайте пить, ну не полезно, особенно мужчине, особенно для сердца! Еще в нем женские гормоны, а вы и так как девушка тут разнылись)))


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, кто тут ноет ? я незнаю что со мной и задаю конкретные вопросы, что бы узнать


----------



## Тт (17 Июл 2018)

Ой, слушайте, ну тогда Вам повезло. Меняйте образ жизни, бросайте пить пиво, больше гуляйте, успокаивайтесь и будет у Вас все ок!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> кто тут ноет ? я незнаю что со мной и задаю конкретные вопросы, что бы узнать


про нерешаемые проблемы в личной жизни тут ноете вы и решать их не хотите. Кардиолог и эндокринолог исключил патологии, терапевт сказал, что вы здоровый! Ищите скрытые выгоды вашего состояния, проблемы в работе, личке, смотрите канал и решайте и все пройдет, обещаю, не вы первый и не вы последний!


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> пивко бросайте пить, ну не полезно, особенно мужчине, особенно для сердца! Еще в нем женские гормоны, а вы и так как девушка тут разнылись)))


я задал вопрос что делать если нельзя решить вопрос в личной жизни ? все. вы тут уже мне про нытье расписались как будто сами там уже сидите ноете


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> я задал вопрос что делать если нельзя решить вопрос в личной жизни ? все. вы тут уже мне про нытье расписались как будто сами там уже сидите ноете


вы не уточняли какие проблемы, почеу нельзя, это ваше убеждение, что нельзя, а вдруг можно?! А мы решим!


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> Ой, слушайте, ну тогда Вам повезло. Меняйте образ жизни, бросайте пить пиво, больше гуляйте, успокаивайтесь и будет у Вас все ок!


поменять образ жизни не получится, пить могу бросить, гулять врятли


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> поменять образ жизни не получится, пить могу бросить, гулять врятли


почему вы не гуляете?


----------



## Тт (17 Июл 2018)

Собаку! Почему нельзя завести?


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> почему вы не гуляете?


не с кем, я живу один, работаю дома за компом, хожу в зал и магазин, вот так и живу


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> Собаку! Почему нельзя завести?


можно и с кошкой гулять, или с друзьями, кстати, если вам некомфортно в одиночестве, это большие проблемы, человеку должно быть комфортно одному, только тогда он может заводит ьотношения, дабы не калечить себя  и партнера))


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> Собаку! Почему нельзя завести?


да она сдохнет со мной жить, не буду мучить бедное животное


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> не с кем, я живу один, работаю дома за компом, хожу в зал и магазин, вот так и живу


гуляйте один, если я вас по дороге встречу, я вам пропишу за такой жизненный настрой, поэтому гуляйте быстрым шагом, так полезнее!


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> гуляйте один, если я вас по дороге встречу, я вам пропишу за такой жизненный настрой, поэтому гуляйте быстрым шагом, так полезнее!


пробовал пару раз, быстрым шагом прошелся, понял что ловить нечего и пошел домой...


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> это так вы восприняли, другой бы возможно посоветовал какие нить таблетки успокоительные или что то еще


мы говорим с вами на разных языках и наше психологическое образование отличается! Таблетки, УВЫ, проблемы и вопросы жизненные не решают, они заглушают ваше восприятие на время...и если за это время , пока вы будете под фенибутом, что-то изменится, они сами разрешатся, то вам крупно повезет! А если сами (т.к. вы их не решаете) проблемы не решатся...то вы зря скушали фенибут! Но вы все же кушайте, раз доктор прописал, не лишним будет_)) Кстати, вам врач уже посоветовал таблеточки для заглушки, вот какой еще таблеточный совет вам нужен!?


kepamuk написал(а):


> пробовал пару раз, быстрым шагом прошелся, понял что ловить нечего и пошел домой...


Можете ловить рыбу в речке) очень классное занятие, а гулять можно просто) Наслаждаться природой, солнышком, небом, травкой...вы такой угрюмый, что у меня сейчас все цветы от вас завянут


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Кстати, вам врач уже посоветовал таблеточки для заглушки, вот какой еще таблеточный совет вам нужен!?


хз, какой дадите таким и буду пользоваться


----------



## Тт (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> да она сдохнет со мной жить, не буду мучить бедное животное


Почему сдохнет? Можно одному гулять. В Питере столько мест клевых, парков. Гулять в смысле двигаться, ходить, дышать свежим воздухом, ходить по магазинам, выставкам. Я даже иногда в отпуск езжу одна. Так это так клево.


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Можете ловить рыбу в речке) очень классное занятие, а гулять можно просто) Наслаждаться природой, солнышком, небом, травкой...вы такой угрюмый, что у меня сейчас все цветы от вас завянут


это вы все можете делать, а я нет, я не наслаждаюсь природой, солнышком, небом и травкой мне на них срать, мне хочется только что бы у меня не болело внутри в груди.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> хз, какой дадите таким и буду пользоваться


ПОСМОТРИТЕ КАНАЛ НА ЮТУБЕ "НЕВРОЗЫ МЕГАПОЛИСА" ЭТО КАНАЛ АЛЕКСЕЯ КРАСИКОВА. Я вам сто раз написала, вы даже советы не видите. Какой же вы мужчина, вредный ,угрюмый!


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> Почему сдохнет? Можно одному гулять. В Питере столько мест клевых, парков. Гулять в смысле двигаться, ходить, дышать свежим воздухом, ходить по магазинам, выставкам. Я даже иногда в отпуск езжу одна. Так это так клево.


я не могу один гулять, ходить по магазинами и т д, мне это не интересно, и я не способен в отпуск ездить, тем более один, у меня другой образ жизни


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> это вы все можете делать, а я нет, я не наслаждаюсь природой, солнышком, небом и травкой мне на них срать, мне хочется только что бы у меня не болело внутри в груди.


Перестанет болеть, когда перестанете срать и начнете это замечать) фу ,какой вы грубый и некультурный! беееее


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> ПОСМОТРИТЕ КАНАЛ НА ЮТУБЕ "НЕВРОЗЫ МЕГАПОЛИСА" ЭТО КАНАЛ АЛЕКСЕЯ КРАСИКОВА. Я вам сто раз написала, вы даже советы не видите. Какой же вы мужчина, вредный ,угрюмый!


да все я увидел уже открыл там 2 часовой его стрим


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> я не могу один гулять, ходить по магазинами и т д, мне это не интересно, и я не способен в отпуск ездить, тем более один, у меня другой образ жизни


меняйте образ жизни) если хотите выздороветь


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> меняйте образ жизни) если хотите выздороветь


ага вот живешь ты всю жизнь с одним образом жизни, и вдруг раз на следующий день полностью меняешься и характером и всем, такого не бывает...


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> да все я увидел уже открыл там 2 часовой его стрим


там много видео и все длинные ,включайте их на смартфоне и ходите гуляйте! Задание поняли? Выполнять, потом отсчитаться.


----------



## Тт (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> это вы все можете делать, а я нет, я не наслаждаюсь природой, солнышком, небом и травкой мне на них срать, мне хочется только что бы у меня не болело внутри в груди.


Можете почитать мою тему. Если бы я была здоровым человеком, то не сидела бы на форуме(


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> ага вот живешь ты всю жизнь с одним образом жизни, и вдруг раз на следующий день полностью меняешься и характером и всем, такого не бывает...


у вас вся жизнь впереди, если что-то не устраивает, времени поменять полно! Не торопитесь! С чувством, с толком, с пониманием проблемы


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> там много видео и все длинные ,включайте их на смартфоне и ходите гуляйте! Задание поняли? Выполнять, потом отсчитаться.


ок как раз завтра 3 часовую очередь к психотерапевту сидеть, буду смотреть


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> ага вот живешь ты всю жизнь с одним образом жизни, и вдруг раз на следующий день полностью меняешься и характером и всем, такого не бывает...


3-4 года важдые человек меняется, я изменилась в 6 месяцев, до этого мыслила примерно ,как вы и проблемы имела такие же


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> 3-4 года важдые человек меняется, я изменилась в 6 месяцев, до этого мыслила примерно ,как вы и проблемы имела такие же


ну давайте я с вами погуляю, вы не с питера ?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> ок как раз завтра 3 часовую очередь к психотерапевту сидеть, буду смотреть


не отчаивайтесь, если психотерапевт попадется не очень, они не все мышей ловят, не все могут решить проблему, но вы на красикова подсядите, он точно поможет! Топовый он психолог! Но сходите все же в доктору и посидите в очереди, только больных там не пугайте!


kepamuk написал(а):


> ну давайте я с вами погуляю, вы не с питера ?


нет, я из Кургана, приезжайте на Урал, погуляем) Еще я в Сочи бываю иногда!

если вам срочно нужно погулять, то в помощь приложения баду и все в этом роде) юзайте


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> если вам срочно нужно погулять, то в помощь приложения баду и все в этом роде) юзайте


ага, уже и топ фейсы и тиндеры и баду, все перепробовал одни боты ни одного сообщения задолбался


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> ага, уже и топ фейсы и тиндеры и баду, все перепробовал одни боты ни одного сообщения задолбался


а может вы страшный?


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> а может вы страшный?


возможно, но одной девушке понравился, довольно красивой, так что не думаю, я не могу себя оценивать, это могут только другие люди


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

у меня данная проблема случилась в 26, сейчас мне 27) и вам, видимо ,пришло время меняться, да вы просто офигеете, если проработаете все вместе с психотерапевтом или с Красиковым) Очень все будет у вас хорошо! Еще можете работу пересмотреть ,если дома сидеть надоело


kepamuk написал(а):


> возможно, но одной девушке понравился, довольно красивой, так что не думаю, я не могу себя оценивать, это могут только другие люди


покажите мне ваше фото, поставьте его на аватарку, я вам скажу


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> у меня данная проблема случилась в 26, сейчас мне 27) и вам, видимо ,пришло время меняться, да вы просто офигеете, если проработаете все вместе с психотерапевтом или с Красиковым) Очень все будет у вас хорошо! Еще можете работу пересмотреть ,если дома сидеть надоело


в общем я посмотрю его стримы и похожу еще по врачам, буду тут отчитываться


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> возможно, но одной девушке понравился, довольно красивой, так что не думаю, я не могу себя оценивать, это могут только другие люди


а куда делась эта "красивая девушка" ?


kepamuk написал(а):


> в общем я посмотрю его стримы и похожу еще по врачам, буду тут отчитываться


да! Каждый день отчет! По месячному и квартальному отчетам можно будет судить о прогрессе


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> а куда делась эта "красивая девушка" ?


эта та проблема в личной жизни


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> эта та проблема в личной жизни


куда она делась? ушла, умерла, или рядом с вами, но мозг выносит?)


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> покажите мне ваше фото, поставьте его на аватарку, я вам скажу


вот фото, другого нет


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

фото у вас неплохое) А если еще надеть летнюю рубашку и нестрогие брючки, сделать модный прричесон, то вообще будете секаз!
Займитесь и этим!


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> куда она делась? ушла, умерла, или рядом с вами, но мозг выносит?)


ушла


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> фото у вас неплохое) А если еще надеть летнюю рубашку и нестрогие брючки, сделать модный прричесон, то вообще будете секаз!
> Займитесь и этим!


это фото 14 года, сейчас я хожу в поло и джинсах летом


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> ушла


почему? куда к кому?) 
Знаете, если вас бросила девушка, то еще не известно, кому повезло больше!) Всегда так говорю, это не проблема. Но на данном вашем уровне мышления, это -да - проблема


kepamuk написал(а):


> это фото 14 года, сейчас я хожу в поло и джинсах летом


дама просит рубашку и брюки) вам трудно переодеться?!


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> почему? куда к кому?)
> Знаете, если вас бросила девушка, то еще не известно, кому повезло больше!) Всегда так говорю, это не проблема. Но на данном вашем уровне мышления, это -да - проблема


ну как к кому ? к другому, все с ней у меня ничего не будет и у меня мышление такое, и мне без разницы на мышление, я просто хочу что бы у меня не было боли внутри, и если это из за мышления то я в жопе...


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> дама просит рубашку и брюки) вам трудно переодеться?!


а кто меня оденет ? вы приедете в питер ? и где мне в таком виде перед дамами быть ? по дороге до зала или магазина ?


----------



## Дмитрийbok (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> почему? куда к кому?)
> Знаете, если вас бросила девушка, то еще не известно, кому повезло больше!) Всегда так говорю, это не проблема. Но на данном вашем уровне мышления, это -да - проблема


Обычно говорят если пограничника бросила невеста, кому повезло ещё не известно


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> ну как к кому ? к другому, все с ней у меня ничего не будет и у меня мышление такое, и мне без разницы на мышление, я просто хочу что бы у меня не было боли внутри, и если это из за мышления то я в жопе...


наконец-то!!! Пришло понимание, даааа, вы в полной заднице, но у вас есть неплохие шансы из нее вылезти! Ушла к другому...имела право) свободный же человек, сделали выводы, почему ушла? В это есть и ее и ваш вклад


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> а кто меня оденет ? вы приедете в питер ? и где мне в таком виде перед дамами быть ? по дороге до зала или магазина ?


да"! И на свидания так пойдете, еще в музей ,в театр, на концерт Бузовой (ой, я так хочу), в ресторан, в кафе, на морскую прогулку, мног окуда


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> наконец-то!!! Пришло понимание, даааа, вы в полной заднице, но у вас есть неплохие шансы из нее вылезти! Ушла к другому...имела право) свободный же человек, сделали выводы, почему ушла? В это есть и ее и ваш вклад


я и так все знаю что как и почему, и она все сделала правильно, я на её стороне на 100%, но то что у меня из за этого проблемы это хренова вот теперь хз как решать


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Обычно говорят если пограничника бросила невеста, кому повезло ещё не известно


Почему повезло пограничнику, объясните?


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> да"! И на свидания так пойдете, еще в музей ,в театр, на концерт Бузовой (ой, я так хочу), в ресторан, в кафе, на морскую прогулку, мног окуда


ну давайте приезжайте, одените меня, и сходим куда скажите


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> я и так все знаю что как и почему, и она все сделала правильно, я на её стороне на 100%, но то что у меня из за этого проблемы это хренова вот теперь хз как решать


вот смотрите канал)) ходите на свидания, девушек очень много) и много красивых и будет еще лучше) а если вы будете нудить и угрюмничать, то не будет!


----------



## Дмитрийbok (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Почему повезло пограничнику, объясните?


Потому что я пограничник


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Почему повезло пограничнику, объясните?


вы неправильно прочитали, пограничнику не повезло, не известно кому повезло


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> ну давайте приезжайте, одените меня, и сходим куда скажите


я не могу) у меня есть друг! НО, сходите с другими девушками, а оценить я вас уже оценила) Вы неплох!))) Но рубашку и брючки прикупите)


Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Потому что я пограничник


нет ,а повезло-то почему? В чем везение?)  Ваше?


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> вот смотрите канал)) ходите на свидания, девушек очень много) и много красивых и будет еще лучше) а если вы будете нудить и угрюмничать, то не будет!


да с чего я нужу и угрюмничаю ? я пытаюсь избваиться от проблемы с болью в груди, все...


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> вы неправильно прочитали, пограничнику не повезло, не известно кому повезло


я все правильно прочла) я предположила: смотрите, если повезло даме, это понятно, пограничник вечно на службе ,в разных местах ей тоска и мука) если она ушла от него, то в этом ей повезло!)
А ему -то в чем повезло, если она ушла?)


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> я не могу) у меня есть друг! НО, сходите с другими девушками, а оценить я вас уже оценила) Вы неплох!))) Но рубашку и брючки прикупите)


ага, уже вижу лес рук, с баду, тиндера и топ фейса
и плюс из за этой боли я же чувствую себя плохо, в такую жарень потею и т д... хотелось бы сначала избавится от этой боли а потом ходить


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> да с чего я нужу и угрюмничаю ? я пытаюсь избваиться от проблемы с болью в груди, все...


решите) особенно быстро это решается с психологом, Красиков решает) поверьте


----------



## Дмитрийbok (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> нет ,а повезло-то почему? В чем везение?)  Ваше?


В том что живу с единственной и неповторимой теперь и воспитываем троих бамбини


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> я все правильно прочла) я предположила: смотрите, если повезло даме, это понятно, пограничник вечно на службе ,в разных местах ей тоска и мука) если она ушла от него, то в этом ей повезло!)
> А ему -то в чем повезло, если она ушла?)


я просто так глубоко не заглядываю, смотрю как есть ))


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> ага, уже вижу лес рук, с баду, тиндера и топ фейса
> и плюс из за этой боли я же чувствую себя плохо, в такую жарень потею и т д... хотелось бы сначала избавится от этой боли а потом ходить


я тоже потею, все потеют! Главное, не пахнуть!) От боли вас избавит ваша работа) с психотерапевтом и с врачами, у которых вы уже были и которые сказали, что вы здоров!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> В том что живу с единственной и неповторимой теперь и воспитываем троих бомбини


вооот, теперь поняла! Я и говорю, что всегда человек найдет выход. А уж людей противоположного пола в мире миллиарды)


kepamuk написал(а):


> я просто так глубоко не заглядываю, смотрю как есть ))


вооот, а не мешало бы и заглядывать! У вас такая же проблема! А на самом деле вам повезло!


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> я тоже потею, все потеют! Главное, не пахнуть!) От боли вас избавит ваша работа) с психотерапевтом, с каналом Красикова и с врачами, у которых вы уже были и которые сказали, что вы здоров!


ладно, поживем увидим


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> ладно, поживем увидим


а у вас спина не болит? Вот у меня в груди косточки болят, когда в наклон долго стою (не подумайте, я на даче ягодки собираю всего лишь), может у вас тоже типо хондроза? Начните делать лфк, на сайте Доктора Ступина есть)

просто от сердца же давящие боли, ну сердце болит так уж болит. У вас несердечные боли ,а невротичные, либо от хондроза. У меня очень болело в груди и жгло, когда я нервничала как вы) невроз мать его и вегетатика...


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> а у вас спина не болит? Вот у меня в груди косточки болят, когда в наклон долго стою (не подумайте, я на даче ягодки собираю всего лишь), может у вас тоже типо хондроза? Начните делать лфк, на сайте Доктора Ступина есть)


да я в зале с 80кг штангой приседания делаю, все нормально у меня со спиной


----------



## Тт (17 Июл 2018)

@kepamuk,  вот вы одиноки и живете один в Питере. А на форуме столько людей, которые бы приехали на консультацию к врачам в Питер и им негде остановиться! Может поможете кому-нибудь!


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> просто от сердца же давящие боли, ну сердце болит так уж болит. У вас несердечные боли ,а невротичные, либо от хондроза. У меня очень болело в груди и жгло, когда я нервничала как вы) невроз мать его и вегетатика...


да, мне бабушка тоже так сказала, что если бы сердце тебе в лопатке бы отдавало, так что это из за стресса и нервов


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> ладно, поживем увидим


и еще, помимо психологического отчета жду от вас отчет физический: каждый день ходите прогулочным шагом, по стадиону, или набережной и засекаете км на телефоне, потом отчитываетесь , сколько в день прошли!


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> @kepamuk,  вот вы одинокй и живете один в Питере. А на форуме столько людей, которые бы приехали на консультацию к врачам в Питер и им негде остановиться! Может поможете кому-нибудь!


да я бы и рад


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> да, мне бабушка тоже так сказала, что если бы сердце тебе в лопатке бы отдавало, так что это из за стресса и нервов


 не факт, в лопатку отдавать может еще и от грыжи\. от хондроза) у меня отдавала и в лопатку и в руку ,а экг норм! Поэтому не пугайтесь и народ здесь не пугайте


kepamuk написал(а):


> да я в зале с 80кг штангой приседания делаю, все нормально у меня со спиной


зря, для спины это вредно!!! Лфк полезней, вот от ваших приседов потом и проблемы. С тахикардией вам бы не приседать пока) а вот прогулки норм!


----------



## Тт (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> да я бы и рад


Ну так и создайте тему про это. Если конечно не страшно, ну в смысле чужие же люди все-таки.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

или веса меняйте) не полезно эти тяжести тягать. ОООО 80 кг, да вы качок! ух ты...девушка ушла, наврное, испугалась вашей мощи


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> зря, для спины это вредно!!! Лфк полезней, вот от ваших приседов потом и проблемы. С тахикардией вам бы не приседать пока) а вот прогулки норм!


с чего бы ? я же не беру максимальный вес, тем более сейчас когда у меня проблемы, так, что бы держать себя в форме пока болею делаю с небольшим...


----------



## Дмитрийbok (17 Июл 2018)

У меня к примеру так и не нашли причину тахикардии и гипертонии... Забил на это и живу спокойно, чем меньше думаю тем спокойней. 
Сегодня например проходил ЭКГ для операции так пульс 130 подскочил, думал серднк выскочит, в пот бросило.... Нервы, все болячки от нервов, одна от любви


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> или веса меняйте) не полезно эти тяжести тягать. ОООО 80 кг, да вы качок! ух ты...девушка ушла, наврное, испугалась вашей мощи


нет, она ушла из за моего дебилизма
и в этом упражнении 80 стандартный вес, с моим весом, обычно 130-150 качки делают


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> с чего бы ? я же не беру максимальный вес, тем более сейчас когда у меня проблемы, так, что бы держать себя в форме пока болею делаю с небольшим...


правильно, а лфк делайте! Вообще, для сердца не полезны такие нагрузки, это на будущее, вы же качаете все мышцы и сердечную в том числе, а ей это не полезно никак!


kepamuk написал(а):


> нет, она ушла из за моего дебилизма
> и в этом упражнении 80 стандартный вес, с моим весом, обычно 130-150 качки делают


дебилизм серьезный диагноз, надо лечить)


Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> У меня к примеру так и не нашли причину тахикардии и гипертонии... Забил на это и живу спокойно, чем меньше думаю тем спокойней.
> Сегодня например проходил ЭКГ для операции так пульс 130 подскочил, думал серднк выскочит, в пот бросило.... Нервы, все болячки от нервов, одна от любви


на работе у нас тут случай, парень молодой страдал гипертонией, все его отфутболивали врачи, а на днях инсульт...аневризма оказалась. Иногда лучше все же перебдеть, но МРТ ему никто не назначал. Это я не о вас, это я так...к слову. А че у вас пульс скаканул так от экг?) У меня тоже на экг он повышается, я тревожусь) боюсь присосок, они мокрые и железные...фу


----------



## Дмитрийbok (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> на работе у нас тут случай, парень молодой страдал гипертонией, все его отфутболивали врачи, а на днях инсульт...аневризма оказалась. Иногда лучше все же перебдеть, но МРТ ему никто не назначал. Это я не о вас, это я так...к слову. А че у вас пульс скаканул так от экг?) У меня тоже на экг он повышается, я тревожусь) боюсь присосок, они мокрые и железные...фу


Да из за операции переживал малеха. Так то боец уже бывалый а как вижу белый халат то все, душа в пятки


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Июл 2018)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Да из за операции переживал малеха. Так то боец уже бывалый а как вижу белый халат то все, душа в пятки


вы мужчины все такие) это нормально


----------



## Дмитрийbok (17 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> на работе у нас тут случай, парень молодой страдал гипертонией, все его отфутболивали врачи, а на днях инсульт...аневризма оказалась. Иногда лучше все же перебдеть, но МРТ ему никто не назначал. Это я не о вас, это я так...к слову. А че у вас пульс скаканул так от экг?) У меня тоже на экг он повышается, я тревожусь) боюсь присосок, они мокрые и железные...фу


А что покажет МРТ? Все вмеже не нравится что сердце работает со сбоями, замираниями и пропусками удара...
Надо все же добить этот вопрос.


----------



## kepamuk (17 Июл 2018)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Да из за операции переживал малеха. Так то боец уже бывалый а как вижу белый халат то все, душа в пятки


у меня так же, страшно ппц


----------



## Дмитрийbok (17 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> у меня так же, страшно ппц


Да неее, не страшно совсем. Это в голове бред живёт просто. Надо гнать его.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (18 Июл 2018)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> А что покажет МРТ? Все вмеже не нравится что сердце работает со сбоями, замираниями и пропусками удара...
> Надо все же добить этот вопрос.


в его случае МРТ бы показало аневризму и может быть вовремя бы прооперировали парня. 
Замирания и пропуски ударов от нервов тоже бывают, если сердце здоровое, они не опасны)

кстати, мы ждем отчет о просмотренном видео, о походе к психотерапевту и о количестве пройденных км в день!


----------



## Дмитрийbok (18 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> в его случае МРТ бы показало аневризму и может быть вовремя бы прооперировали парня.
> Замирания и пропуски ударов от нервов тоже бывают, если сердце здоровое, они не опасны)


Есть отклонения в сердце в виде дополнительной хорды и проллапса клапана...это по УЗИ показало.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (18 Июл 2018)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Есть отклонения в сердце в виде дополнительной хорды и проллапса клапана...это по УЗИ показало.


это вроде как не опасно совсем) вы у кардиологов спросите, они лучше знают. У нас на гимнастике девчонки с такими занимались даже.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (18 Июл 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> это вроде как не опасно совсем) вы у кардиологов спросите, они лучше знают. У нас на гимнастике девчонки с такими занимались даже.


Спрашивал, вроде как не страшно но контролировать...


----------



## горошек (18 Июл 2018)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Есть отклонения в сердце в виде дополнительной хорды и проллапса клапана...это по УЗИ показало.


Важна степень пролапса. А дополнительная хорда считается просто индивидуальной особенностью. А так да, скорее всего нестрашно. Но это признаки нашей проклятой дисплазии соединительной ткани.


----------



## kepamuk (26 Июл 2018)

В общем на текущий момент ситуация такая, ходил к платному кардеологу он мне выдал такой диагноз и такие таблетки:





Начал пить пока улучшений не особо заметны, но вроде сердце слабее стучать начало, но постоянная боль так и не проходит (( начал разговаривать с психотерапевтом по скайпу, я думаю что он мне не поможет избавиться от этой боле, но возможно поможет мне настроится на нормальные мысли в голове, что бы не было всякого гавна. Завтра иду к энокринологу, еще поговорил с человеком у которого похожее было он сказал пить тримедат, не знаю что это может поможет ? Еще с одним человеком говорил он мне сказал что у меня межреберная невралгия. Что вы думаете по этому всему ?


----------



## Тт (26 Июл 2018)

Молодцы, что дошли до кардиолога!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (26 Июл 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> Что вы думаете по этому всему ?


Начнём с диагноза. "Малая дисплазия соединительной ткани". Плохо понимаю. что это за болезнь. Но пациенты с таким диагнозом склонны к сколиозу (искривлению позвоночника). Значит делаете рентген позвоночника как спереди, так и сбоку. Это покажет сколиоз. Он может вызывать боль в груди.
"Пролапс митрального клапана". Значит делаете УЗИ (эхокардиографию) сердца. Тогда буде понятно, насколько это серьёзно.


kepamuk написал(а):


> но вроде сердце слабее стучать начало


Вам написали "контроль пульса". Значит регулярно измеряйте пульс и ведите дневник. Тогда будет понятно - слабее или вроде.


kepamuk написал(а):


> Еще с одним человеком говорил он мне сказал что у меня межреберная невралгия.


А невралгия может быть следствием сколиоза.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (7 Авг 2018)

я не кардиолог, но кардиологическая таблетка тут только одна. пролапс надо знать степень и он вроде как и не опасен и у многих. Остальное лечение стандартное как у неврологов, так и у кардиологов из разряда "не навреди". Вам назначили кровь на гормоны, чтобы исключить тахикардию из-за неполадок с щитовидкой, а конкор вообще нужен?


----------



## kepamuk (7 Авг 2018)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, я хз, то что сказал кардеолог то и принимаю, еще посмотрел такое видео попробую по нему полечиться, еще у меня назначены на 13 число невролог в гос-ой пол-ке и 18 числа невролог в какой то крутой клинике в Питере, потом еще кардиолог в гос-ой пока что так.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (7 Авг 2018)

а психотерапевт? Куда вам два разных невролога и куча кардиологов? Вам сказали узи сделать щитовидки и сердца, так сделайте, сдайте уже свои ТТГ и успокойтесь)


----------



## kepamuk (7 Авг 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> а психотерапевт? Куда вам два разных невролога и куча кардиологов? Вам сказали узи сделать щитовидки и сердца, так сделайте, сдайте уже свои ТТГ и успокойтесь)


с психотерапевтом 4 занятия провел по скайпу на этом остановился, улучшений не увидел и денег столько у меня нет. Я не знаю что мне еще делать поэтому хожу ко всем подряд. Я сделал узи и все остальное что сказал терапевт, никаких патологий у меня не обранужили.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (7 Авг 2018)

ну а че тогда к кардиологу заново зачем? А Красикова смотрите?


----------



## kepamuk (7 Авг 2018)

За новой информацией, может что нового скажет, я хз что еще делать. Да смотрю, но это то же самое как я с психотерапевтом общался, мне кажеться мне нужно что то другое ((


----------



## AleksSeich (8 Авг 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> За новой информацией, может что нового скажет, я хз что еще делать. Да смотрю, но это то же самое как я с психотерапевтом общался, мне кажеться мне нужно что то другое ((


Другое конечно, очная консультация психотерапевта, который назначит медикаментозное лечение. Все эти скайпы - развод на деньги.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Авг 2018)

ниче не развод, надо просто вникать  в видео Красикова, вам кажется, вот именно, что вам кажется.! А ходить по кардиологам за новой информацией каждую неделю нет смысла, даже через два года ваше сердце вряд ли изменится...сходите к нему через 10, а лучше через 30 лет, сразу найдет у вас расширение полостей сердца, ИБС и т.д. а пока рано искать.


----------



## kepamuk (18 Авг 2018)

В общем дела продвигается был у гос-го невролога он дал такие таблетки и вот такие упражнения, и самое главное был у психолога он мне дал таблетки феназепам, от них я еле хожу, седня ехал на машине под ними, такое ощущение что я бухой вообще на все срать. Однако немного улучшилость состояние,когда сижу дома вообще как будто ничего нет, но вот когда ехал на машине все равно было это ощущение в груди, правда не такое острое как всегда


----------



## горошек (18 Авг 2018)

@kepamuk, ой, разве в инструкции фенозепама не пишут, что под ним нельзя за руль? И вообще, его лучше только на ночь. Он не дневной транквилизатор. А если к утру не отходит, снижайте дозу. И долго не пейте, привыкание может быть.


----------



## kepamuk (19 Авг 2018)

мне сказали 3 раза в день его


----------



## горошек (19 Авг 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> мне сказали 3 раза в день его


Я бы так не стала. Тем более, что эффект сами видите. С утра его пить это уж если только совсем трясёт уже прямо после пробуждения. А так, на ночь выпьете и поспите, а утром огурцом проснётесь. На день обычно назначают грандаксин. И ещё раз: за руль не садитесь и долго не пейте. Иначе проблема слезть с него будет ещё более глобальная.


----------



## kepamuk (19 Авг 2018)

@горошек, я смог бросить курить и пить, думаете с этимх таблеток будет слезть тяжелее ?


----------



## горошек (19 Авг 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> я смог бросить курить и пить, думаете с этимх таблеток будет слезть тяжелее ?


Не думаю, знаю, видела.


----------



## kepamuk (19 Авг 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> Не думаю, знаю, видела.


блин вы меня наоборот заводите что бы я попытался слезть с них )))


----------



## горошек (19 Авг 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> блин вы меня наоборот заводите что бы я попытался слезть с них )))


Ну, это ваше дело. Вам уже какой-то волшебный пендаль нужен, чтоб ускорить ваше взросление. Оно у вас на каком-то этапе притормаживать начало.


----------



## kepamuk (13 Сен 2018)

Вот такой диагноз мне поставили в клинике Алмазова терапевт, в общем сказала это у вас навсегда занимайтесь спортом больше


----------



## Тт (13 Сен 2018)

@kepamuk, относитесь к тому, что это навсегда как к одному из многих мнений. Врачи тоже ошибаются.


----------



## kepamuk (13 Сен 2018)

@Тт, хочется надеется, но это врач в очень крутой клинике, и у меня такое ощущение что оно там прям сидит и не выйдет оттуда (((( но я продолжу занятия спортом и может что то и выйдет=\
еще хочу сказать что я пока на таблетках как действие проходит усиливается эта боль а вечно на них нельзя они очень мощные, тритико и фенозепам


----------



## Тт (14 Сен 2018)

@kepamuk, крутая клиника тоже ни о чем не говорит. Думаю, что в Питере много отличных врачей. Попробуйте поузнавать и еще к кому-нибудь сходить. А спорт это хорошо.


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

Всем привет, уже октябрь месяц, но болезнь я так и не вылечил (( самое плохое что она не дает мне сосредоточится и я не могу из за этого работать, меня даже больше волнует не сама боль, потому что я к ней уже привык, а учащенное или усиленное сердцебиение, которое не дает высыпаться. Скоро переезжаю в другое место, там скорее всего найду бассейн и буду ходить в него, как посоветовал терапевт, может поможет, но на данный момент я уже понял что просто так это не пройдет, не смотря даже на то что я сейчас постоянно занимаюсь спортом, причем не делаю сильных нагрузок, и сбросил вес, где то кг 10-12 и я намного лучше стал чувствовать свое тело, таблетки полностью забросил т к постоянно на них сидеть нельзя. Когда перееду пойду в другую поликлинику посмотрим что там будут мне говорить и делать.


----------



## Тт (4 Окт 2018)

@kepamuk, о Вы такой молодчина, что сбросили вес!!!


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

еще начал штудировать ютуб по психологии как мне посоветовала *ЕкатеринаЖданкина *и нашел вот такое видео, у меня все 10 пунктов, и тут выше я уже рассказывал про свою жизнь.






Скажите неужели из за постоянного стресса страха и тревоги, может начать болеть в груди и участиться/усилиться сердцебиение ?


----------



## Тт (4 Окт 2018)

Не думаю, что Вам нужно винить в этом своих родителей!!!


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

По поводу вины я сам разберусь (если что я с ними больше не общаюсь и мой мозг начал сразу перестраиваться во взрослую жизнь). Это медицинский форум и меня интересует как вылечить мою болезнь поэтому я привел пример того какие ощущения я испытывал с самого детства, у меня были постоянная тревога стресс, даже бабушка говорит что у меня постоянные тики были, я постоянно дергался и т д и они это видели и водили меня по врачам, и собственно мой вопрос, это все могло вылиться в то что сейчас у меня ?


----------



## Тт (4 Окт 2018)

То, что Вы не общаетесь с родителями - это ужасно.


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> То, что Вы не общаетесь с родителями - это ужасно.


а вы почитайте там комментарии на ютубе про судьбы людей с такими родителями, может ваше мнение поменяется


----------



## Тт (4 Окт 2018)

На мой взгляд у Вас очень поздний переходный период.


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> На мой взгляд у Вас очень поздний переходный период.


еще бы только пол года назад высвободил свой мозг от них, 29 лет, личной жизни 0, с работой постоянные проблемы, еще эта болезнь которая все усугубляет и не дает сосредоточиться.


----------



## Тт (4 Окт 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> еще бы только пол года назад высвободил свой мозг от них, 29 лет, личной жизни 0, с работой постоянные проблемы, еще эта болезнь которая все усугубляет и не дает сосредоточиться.


Не думаю, что в этом могут быть виноваты родители. А комментируют все это на ютубе незрелые подростки. Не советую ссориться и не общаться с родителями. В дальнейшем Вам будет стыдно за свое поведение, а время уже не вернешь. Нужно жить отдельно, но при этом общаться (созваниваться и заезжать в гости).


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (4 Окт 2018)

вот жеж бла!!!!ть Болезнь у него...сердце у него, все уже сканировали по три раза и сказали, что позвоночник надо реанимировать и невроз лечить. Уж я со своим неврозищем справилась без транквилизаторов и даже без грандаксина, тахикардия у меня лично проходила  3 - 4 месяца. ЛФК вам в помощь, психотерапевт, который не таблетками лечит ,точнее не только таблетками! Фенозепамом он обожрался и думает, что пройдет все! Конечно! БЛаааа ,конечно из-за стресса, у меня все такое же точно были именно из-за стресса. Организм ты свой изнасиловал! Давай слезай с фигозепама, он токсичен как раз -таки для твоего сердца и печени. Начинай с ЛФК, первое время у меня паническое состояние даже после бассейна было! Но даже я -капризная глупая баба с этим справилась! Более того, от моего затяжного тревыожного расстройства я поняла, что нужно просто бежать подальше, где не будет никого, кому я смогу пожаловаться! И я села на поезд, да-да, именно на поезд ,чтобы не было возможность вызывать скорую, а делала я это 2 раза в неделю, когда меня накрывало, я удивляюсь ,как вообще они ко мне ездили постоянно?))) И вот оказавшись абсолютно одна с своими тревогами, страхами, а у меня не только сердце болело, а еще и голова и очень сильно, до слез, я но-шпу жрала, обкалывалась кортексином и актовегином и все напрасно, так вот поняв, что в поезде никакая скорая ко мне не приедет я успокоилась и просто трое суток терпела) А потом я вышла из поезда в славный санаторий города Анапа, а там песочек, море, а у меня голова и сердце...а мне 26 шесть сука лет, а я уже загибаюсь... И я когда в море зашла, то чуть снова не словила панику (а раньше я плавала всегда спокойно) вот так можно свой организм изнасиловать! И только оставшись одна в чужом городе, возле моря, когда уже мне МРТ сделали и тоже сделали 2 раза узи сердца и сказали, что я здорова, тогда я тоже не верила им и думала, что все-таки что-то врачи просмотрели, ну не может же быть со мной такое от нервов??? НЕТ?! Проснувшись утром в том же санатории, когда голову давило ,стреляло, так еще и картинка прыгала, т.е. реально кружилась голова, я поняла, что болеть там нечему !!! Ну нечему, а значит будь что будет, когда мне уже просто надоело болеть, я пошла плават ьв бассейне и плавала там пол дня! Думала - сдохну, так и хрен с ним...и все прошло, к вечеру прошло! Только стоило мне послать все на хрен! Все прошло! Но это были симптомы,дальше с помощью канала Красикова я многое осознала и боролась с причинами методом когнитивно-поведенческой терапии. И вот, спустя год - у меня нет никаких симптомов, да, в груди иногда есть дискомфорт - списываю это на хондроз! Делаю ЛФК ,бегаю на стадионе, работаю) и винишко иногда пью! Я смогла и вы сможете. Ух, вот это я настрочила...может я хоть как-то вас убедила, что проблема в вашей голове, а не в вашем сердце!


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> Не думаю, что в этом могут быть виноваты родители. А комментируют все это на ютубе незрелые подростки. Не советую ссориться и не общаться с родителями. В дальнейшем Вам будет стыдно за свое поведение, а время уже не вернешь. Нужно жить отдельно, но при этом общаться (созваниваться и заезжать в гости).


я не хочу с вами спорить, у вас другая жизнь и вы не понимаете какого это, у каждого своя судьба, и поверьте мне стыдно не будет после всего этого.


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, ну я как бы и так уже написал что скоро пойду в бассейн и т д, постараюсь немного свой образ жизни поменять, с таблеток я уже давно слез, я вообще не фанат их принимать, так что буду стараться


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (4 Окт 2018)

а проблемы с работой надо решать, именно решать! А не расстраиваться из-за них! От предков съезжать, чтобы быть самостоятельным! А личной жизнь, я считаю ,нужно заниматься, когда с собой разберетесь, в таком неврозном состоянии от вас все сбегут! В нашем мире не сложно заработать бабки ,поверьте! нужно только хотеть и делать! Делать и хотеть! И уметь отдыхать нужно - релаксировать, получать удовольствие, у каждого свой способ его получать! И лучше - заиметь хобби или цель) тогда жить веселее! Не нужно стараться решить это все и сразу. Нужно признаться себе, что да - на данном этапе жизни  я- говно и у меня нет целей, желаний и возможностей, но я начинаю работать над этим! И вперед. Надо подсрачник дать вам просто, чтобы летел подальше!

а почему вы не общаетесь с родителями?) Это не плохо и не хорошо, я лично вас не осуждаю) Но просто почему? Может именно в этом кроется причина неудач и т.д...Часто у нас проблемы еще с детства идут.


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, вы посмотрели видос что я скинул ? там все ответы в комментах и видосе


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (4 Окт 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, вы посмотрели видос что я скинул ? там все ответы в комментах и видосе


я с вами хочу поговорить может, а не видос смотреть)))

кстати. видео нет, пишут, что ошибка соединения...Вы его не залили, по крайней мере я не вижу видео


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, а можно и его посмотреть и со мной пообщаться, что бы быть больше в теме, ну если не хотите, то они создают комплексы и не дают выйти во взрослую жизнь как будто мне 10 лет


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> кстати. видео нет, пишут, что ошибка соединения...Вы его не залили, по крайней мере я не вижу видео


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (4 Окт 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, а можно и его посмотреть и со мной пообщаться, что бы быть больше в теме, ну если не хотите, то они создают комплексы и не дают выйти во взрослую жизнь как будто мне 10 лет


вы отделились от них и здорово) А общаться - это по желанию, конечно, можно и общаться. просто не посвещать их в свои проблемы и т.д.


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> вы отделились от них и здорово) А общаться - это по желанию, конечно, можно и общаться. просто не посвещать их в свои проблемы и т.д.


так не получится, лучший способ вообще не общаться. Я Вам приведу один пример когда я в феврале жил у них, это был последний раз когда я с ними жил, мне тогда нужно было где то пожить.
Я как то хотел подстричь ногти и подошел к маме и спрашиваю где ножницы ? На что она ответила, они тут, тебе их подстричь ? Еще к этому хочу добавить что мне 29 лет и я мужского пола, то есть вы понимаете насколько она отшиблена от реальности ?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (4 Окт 2018)

хохо, мне б так, моя мама наоборот меня приучила все самой делать) с детства как в армии) пол помою ,она пальчиком потом проверяла)))) а тут ноготочки подстричь, она вас любит) у женщин есть такая фигня, дай мне волю, я б залюбила своего мужика как милого котеночка)) мы такие, женщины! Но так нельзя, тем более с мужчиной, тут я согласна!


----------



## Тт (4 Окт 2018)

Ваша мама общается с Вами как с маленьким, потому что Вы ведете себя как маленький. И сейчас у Вас поведение ребенка: обидеться и не разговаривать. Взрослейте уже. Не расстраивайте родителей.


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

@Тт, да ? ну расскажите почему я себя веду как маленький ? и на кого я обиделся и с кем не разговариваю ?


----------



## горошек (4 Окт 2018)

@kepamuk,  а вы попробуйте быть мудрее родителей  раз вам уже 29 и вы больше их все понимаете. Простите им ошибки вашего воспитания. Обращайте всё в шутку. А если ваша мама до сих пор предлагает вам постотчь ногти. То она вас очень любит. Пусть глупо, пусть по своему. Но любит. Больше чем себя. Вот один пункт из видео уже не сбылся. И все у вас наладится только тогда, когда вы не будете искать причины неудач ваших. А будете менять себя  что стать удачливым.
А от серебрения полейте настойки пиона. Валерьянки, боярышника, пустынника. Можно все в кучу. В разумных количествах, добавляя в горячее питье. И магний полейте. Лучше цитрат. .


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> Ваша мама общается с Вами как с маленьким, потому что Вы ведете себя как маленький. И сейчас у Вас поведение ребенка: обидеться и не разговаривать. Взрослейте уже. Не расстраивайте родителей.


да и вообще мне ваше сообщения уже не интересны, меня бесят люди у которых все хорошо в жизни и они там советуют кому и как жить не разобравшись в ситуации, у меня таких как вы, которые мне втирают, а почему ты так к своей маме относишься, она же тебе добра желает и т д дохрена, если вы мне советуете взрослеть, я вам советую убиться об стену


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> @kepamuk,  а вы попробуйте быть мудрее родителей  раз вам уже 29 и вы больше их все понимаете. Простите им ошибки вашего воспитания. Обращайте всё в шутку. А если ваша мама до сих пор предлагает вам постотчь ногти. То она вас очень любит. Пусть глупо, пусть по своему. Но любит. Больше чем себя. Вот один пункт из видео уже не сбылся. И все у вас наладится только тогда, когда вы не будете искать причины неудач ваших. А будете менять себя  что стать удачливым.
> А от серебрения полейте настойки пиона. Валерьянки, боярышника, пустынника. Можно все в кучу. В разумных количествах, добавляя в горячее питье. И магний полейте. Лучше цитрат. .


я нашел решение я не общаюсь с ними все. Где я ищу причины своих неудач? я сюда зашел объяснил ситуацию и спросил возможна ли эта болезнь из за этого, я сейчас перестав с ними общаться меняю себя.


----------



## горошек (4 Окт 2018)

@kepamuk,  вот опять так и не поняли, что проблема то как раз в том, что вас всё бесит и все бесят. Пока вы не поменяете свое отношение к миру и людям. Так башенным и будете. А значит все ваши болячки от нервов, а они от нервов, только усугубятся. 
А тех, у кого все хорошо.в жизни, здесь нет. Да и мало где есть. И полно тех, кому хуже, чем вам.


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

@горошек, нет, меня бесит то что тут пишут, вместо того что бы дать какой то совет как вылечить болезнь. Полно хуже чем мне ? хз я вот имею соц страничку в вк и ни одного не видел такого из своих друзей, но не только в вк но и в жизни, хотя может и есть парочка но их 1-2% от всех


----------



## Тт (4 Окт 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> и на кого я обиделся и с кем не разговариваю ?





kepamuk написал(а):


> (если что я с ними больше не общаюсь и мой мозг начал сразу перестраиваться во взрослую жизнь)


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

@Тт, ок теперь можете убиваться об стену


----------



## Тт (4 Окт 2018)

Ну чтобы Вам не писали фигню, сами ее не пишите. Хотите услышать советы про болезнь, так и задавайте вопросы про нее, а не пишите всякие сопли о том какой Вы неустроенный и рассуждения о том кто в этом виноват.


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> Ну чтобы Вам не писали фигню, сами ее не пишите. Хотите услышать советы про болезнь, так и задавайте вопросы про нее, а не пишите всякие сопли о том какой Вы неустроенный и рассуждения о том кто в этом виноват.


я объяснил то как я воспитывался, какие у меня были проблемы и задал вопрос возможна ли связь этого с моей болезнью. Вместо ответа на этого вы мне пишите какое я говно что не общаюсь с родителями, и что я тут плачу и виню всех


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> Ну чтобы Вам не писали фигню, сами ее не пишите. Хотите услышать советы про болезнь, так и задавайте вопросы про нее, а не пишите всякие сопли о том какой Вы неустроенный и рассуждения о том кто в этом виноват.





> По поводу вины я сам разберусь (если что я с ними больше не общаюсь и мой мозг начал сразу перестраиваться во взрослую жизнь). Это медицинский форум и меня интересует как вылечить мою болезнь поэтому я привел пример того какие ощущения я испытывал с самого детства, у меня были постоянная тревога стресс, даже бабушка говорит что у меня постоянные тики были, я постоянно дергался и т д и они это видели и водили меня по врачам, и собственно мой вопрос, это все могло вылиться в то что сейчас у меня ?


вот что я написал сразу после вашей херни про родителей еще на предыдущей странице, конкретный вопрос, и вы мне все втираете про сопли и о том кто в этом виноват


----------



## La murr (4 Окт 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> Скажите неужели из за постоянного стресса страха и тревоги, может начать болеть в груди и участиться/усилиться сердцебиение ?


Нецензурные выражения недопустимы при общении на форуме. Держите себя в руках, пожалуйста.
Мне показалось, что Вы описали симптомы панических атак
Эта проблема решаема.
Об этом можно более подробно прочитать в указанной статье или просто найти информацию в сети.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (4 Окт 2018)

Вот тут




начиная с 37-й минуты разговор о причинах боли в груди. 50% - мышечно-скелетные проблемы. У меня были боли в определённых точках груди. Хорошо помогает массаж (миопрессура).


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

@La murr, спасибо, прочитал вашу статью, из всех перечисленных врачей я всех прошел, все патологии исключили, общался с психотерапевтом и по кпт, правда не очень долго 4 занятия по скайпу и еще с другим психотерапевтом лично который прописал мне фенозепам и все еще сижу с болью в груди и учащенным\усиленным сердцебиением....
скажите еще в этой статье паническая атака упоминается как приступ, то есть этот приступ может длиться пол года ??


----------



## kepamuk (4 Окт 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД, спасибо посмотрел, но все равно не знаю что со мной, курить бросил месяцев 11 назад, еще до того как начало болеть, щас не пью, занимаюсь спортом, сбросил вес, питаюсь не скажу что хорошо, иногда ем чипсы и т д, но так же ем супы овощи фрукты и т д, так что почему у меня так вся затянулось и не проходит не могу понять ((


----------



## La murr (5 Окт 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> паническая атака упоминается как приступ, то есть этот приступ может длиться пол года ?


Станислав, скорее сохраняющееся тревожное состояние провоцирует появление панических атак многократно.
Я могу ошибаться.
По этому поводу можно проконсультироваться со специалистом.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Окт 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> я объяснил то как я воспитывался, какие у меня были проблемы и задал вопрос возможна ли связь этого с моей болезнью. Вместо ответа на этого вы мне пишите какое я говно что не общаюсь с родителями, и что я тут плачу и виню всех


связь возможна! Начали жить самостоятельно - молодцы! С родителями общаться начнете со временем, лучше и правда не таить злость и обиду, а принять их такими, а можно просто поговорить с ними, что вы не мальчик уже и даже не парень, а вам уже 29 (вот лично для меня вы уже престарелый))) ну правда же ,вокруг же много симпатичных здоровых и не ноющих 23-25 летних парней! Вот вы это маме потом и донесите, что с вами сюсюкаться не нужно! И живите себе дальше самостоятельно. И вы не больны ,а с головушкой надо разбираться.

у вас не атака ,а просто сердцебиение и невроз, в груди и у меня болит временами ,че теперь? если будете продолжать беситься и нервничать, это все не пройдет, а чем быстрее наладите гармонию в душе, тем все скорее пройдет! Это не орз и не проходит за неделю, год вам предстоит работать над собой - это приблизительный срок, у кого-то меньше, у кого-то больше! Идите спортом займитесь и делами, хватит обращать внимание на это,  у вас прост очень лабильная нервная система, как у барышни кисейной! Вам все обследования сделали уже вроде бы и не нашли ничего!


----------



## kepamuk (5 Окт 2018)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, у вас болит временами, а у меня постоянно, все таки наверно это другое...
я спортом занимаюсь уже хз сколько, сбросил 10-12кг.
очень сложно заниматься делами и отвлекаться на это, я уже ушел с двух подработок в интернете, потому что очень отвлекаюсь


----------



## kepamuk (5 Окт 2018)

@La murr, я думал тут и есть специалисты


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Окт 2018)

что у вас болит-то? ну не потерпеть что ли?


----------



## kepamuk (5 Окт 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> что у вас болит-то? ну не потерпеть что ли?


ну в области сердца, постоянная тяжесть и боль, и учищенное/усиленное сердцебиение, а сколько терпеть ? уже пол года с весны терплю


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Окт 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> ну в области сердца, постоянная тяжесть и боль, и учищенное/усиленное сердцебиение, а сколько терпеть ? уже пол года с весны терплю


тяжесть в области сердца может быть субъективным ощущением) у меня так же было и иногда появляется, а там, кстати, еще и пищевод проходит и диафрагма есть, вроде бы...грыжа там может быть тоже вроде бы, я у себя хотела проверить, но мне не мешает эта тяжесть, поэтому я лично на это забила. Проверьте вы свою пищеварительную систему тогда уж...сердце так не болит как вы описываете (имхо) 
а тахикардия -это сколько ударов в минуту у вас?

у вас случаем эта тяжесть не при смене положения тела, удары становятся реже и сдавливает будто немого в груди? не так? И когда волнуешься тоже так?


----------



## kepamuk (5 Окт 2018)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, если честно я уже не знаю как это описать, сдавливание есть, когда волнуюсь все одно и тоже, удары я бы не сказал что они учащенные, они очень сильные и я их чувствую


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Окт 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, если честно я уже не знаю как это описать, сдавливание есть, когда волнуюсь все одно и тоже, удары я бы не сказал что они учащенные, они очень сильные и я их чувствую


эт опросто у вас от невроза чувствительность стала повышенная, пройдет со временем) у меня так же было и иногда бывает нормально все, занимайтесь физкультурой и смотрите Красикова)


----------



## kepamuk (5 Окт 2018)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, спасибо что успокаиваете, буду надеяться что пройдет (


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Окт 2018)

kepamuk написал(а):


> @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, спасибо что успокаиваете, буду надеяться что пройдет (


я не успокаиваю, так и есть, просто пока вы в это не верите и в себя не верите, я в вас верю!


----------



## kepamuk (15 Дек 2018)

Добрый день. Мне дал направление невролог что бы я лег в клинику неврозов. Лежу в ней уже 3 недели. 
В ней другой невролог наконец обследовал мое тело, надавила на больную точку где у меня боль в груди, с левой стороны на спине и у меня реакция была сильнее чем когда она давила на правой стороне, она нашла все таки мою проблему, сразу отправила меня на рентген в понедельник узнаю результат. Пока что так.


----------



## Aришка 07 (15 Дек 2018)

@kepamuk, отпишитесь пожалуйста потом.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Дек 2018)

@kepamuk, ну ничего себе, Вы даже до клиники неврозов себя довели...
капец, однако, там не лечат, но симптомы приглушают. А может найдется толковый психотерапевт, тогда повезет)) Что за точка такая? Триггер? Артроз?))


----------



## kepamuk (15 Янв 2019)

Добрый день. У меня новости все те же, моя ситуация ни капли не изменилась, и мне кажется что все становится только хуже. Боль уже становится не выносимой, пролечился в клинике неврозов и результата никакого, сделал МРТ вот что там дали 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Врачи говорят что ничего серьезного нет. Опять пошел в поликлинику, был у невролога, у него все по старинке, пришел, она меня посмотрела, сказала пить лекарства, это все 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Я уже не могу покупать лекарства, т к нет денег, а работать с этой болью не могу, и они ни чем не помогают. Уже не знаю что делать, к кому идти и как вылечится, моральное состояние на нуле, я уже весь издергался, появились тики, такое ощущение что кроме простуды у нас ничего не лечат. Может посоветуете как можно вылечится в нашем государстве, потому что я уже на пределе. Сил просто нет=(


----------



## AleksSeich (15 Янв 2019)

@kepamuk, Вы амитриптилин принимаете или нет?


----------



## kepamuk (15 Янв 2019)

@AleksSeich, я только сегодня был у невролога, завтра куплю начну принимать... только я уже столько этих лекарств об пился что не понимаю зачем опять мне все это.


----------



## AleksSeich (16 Янв 2019)

@kepamuk, Вам и не нужно пока забивать голову, зачем и почему. Доверьтесь врачу, принимайте амитриптилин, он копейки стоит. Но прием длительный, минимум три месяца. Через месяц покажитесь врачу повторно. АД назначают в т.ч. и при хронических болях, поэтому он Вам показан в любом случае.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (28 Янв 2019)

ЛФК вы делаете при таких грыжах? Болит и должно болеть. Боль от грыжи лечат, спросите у врачей ,чем снять боль ,если это от грыжи болит. Не дергайтесь, то, что в клинике неврозов не лечат, это я вам и говорила. Хватит ныть, нужно определить, боль от грыжи или нет, лечить грыжи, заниматься мышцами. дергаться че? У меня у родственника грыжи вчера вообще прооперировали, ему хоть бы хны. Морально крепкий мужик, такой восстановится, а вы- квашня!

и зарядочку, прогулочки. Довели вы себя, хлопец, сидением возле компьютера! Но дело поправимое, главное - не истерить. Что за мужики пошли - истерички через одного!


----------



## kepamuk (28 Янв 2019)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, ну тогда мне тоже прооперируйте, буду моральным крепким мужиком


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (28 Янв 2019)

kepamuk написал(а):


> @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, ну тогда мне тоже прооперируйте, буду моральным крепким мужиком


а у вас разве показания к операции есть ?Вы сначала узнайте сужение позвоночного канала или что там по МРТ? симптомы, онемения, и тд...Может вам и не надо операцию. У мужика того ноги уже отказывали, грыжа большая была...На себя примерять не надо! У вас там какая-то грыжа 3 мм, которая что-то делает со стенкой какого-то дурального мешка)) вот и спросите у докторов и нейрохирургов, может ли она давать ваши боли или что там у вас и делу край) Если она совсем не значимая, так и нечего думать про нее, только полечить


----------



## kepamuk (28 Янв 2019)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, ну вот я пошел к неврологу, она мне сказала пить таблетки на этом все


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (28 Янв 2019)

kepamuk написал(а):


> @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, ну вот я пошел к неврологу, она мне сказала пить таблетки на этом все


вы у докторов здесь спросите про грыжу и ваши боли) не у невролога. И не у меня) я ж не врач, к сожалению)))


----------



## kepamuk (28 Янв 2019)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, я когда пишу в этой ветке это я не у докторов спрашиваю ? они сюда не заходят ?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (28 Янв 2019)

kepamuk написал(а):


> @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, я когда пишу в этой ветке это я не у докторов спрашиваю ? они сюда не заходят ?


не факт, их можно пригласить, написать им в личку или пригласить ,спросите у администратора!) Еще вы сформулируйте вопрос четко и попросите снимки посмотреть ,выложите сюда снимки мрт, а не только заключение! А-то даже я не могу понять конкретно ваши жалобы и вопросы)


----------

